# Cholla cactus peppermill



## Barb (May 26, 2020)

I've been saying I'm going to make us a peppermill for quite awhile, but I always end up making something else. Well, a couple of weeks ago I asked my girlfriend where the pepper was and she handed me a bottle of peppercorns. That was my hint lol. This is made out of cholla cactus I got from @Nubsnstubs that was filled with epoxy.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## jasonb (May 26, 2020)

Awesome! How was it to turn?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 26, 2020)

Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2020)

That is so cool! I keep wanting to make one of those as well....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 26, 2020)

jasonb said:


> Awesome! How was it to turn?


It wasn't too bad at all. I followed this video even though I bought the mill kit from Penn State. It's basically the same. I don't like the rubber expandable jam chuck that Penn State recommends so I used my pin chuck accessory instead.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 26, 2020)

The one thing I wish I had done differently was use walnut oil on the body like I did on the top. I used about 3 coats of sanding sealer on the body before I remembered I prefer the way walnut oil looks on this wood. Oh well. It's mine so it doesn't matter but I'll have to remember for next time. I think it gives it a warmer tone.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TXMoon (May 26, 2020)

That's cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (May 26, 2020)

Great looking mill!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (May 26, 2020)

Very cool. Peppermills are next on my personal "learning to turn" progression.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 26, 2020)

That is so nice! Would never have thought of using Cholla cactus for a peppermill. Thanks for the finishing tip! Probably good for other wood types, I would imagine. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 27, 2020)

Looks great,great job barb!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

